# Oh, His Unfailing Love For Us...We Are Never Alone!!!



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 27, 2009)

This is for all the sisters who are hurting and feeling terribly alone in their lives and in their journey with the LORD. 

Several sisters are feeling defeated and lost and feel that there is no joy in the journey with the LORD. Maybe this is you, too, and you haven’t written or talked to anybody about this at all. I’m not going to say anything like, _"take heart, you’re not alone in this..."_ because I know that hearing: _"you are not alone..." _will make little difference in the way you feel this day or in the way you may have been feeling for weeks or months, now. Sometimes we will tell a sister "you’re not alone" in hopes of cheering her up and helping her to step into a new place. Sometimes we say "you’re not alone" because we have nothing else to offer.

As I sit here at the computer, there are tears in my eyes and I cannot see the screen... I pray that I can be of some encouragement. I know that the different times I have felt so alone, and in the depths of despair, I have often run from the very thing that would have comforted me. I have turned my head away from the very Voice that would have soothed me and have looked to myself to solve the problems that only the Lord Jesus could solve. 

I regret the number of times that the last place I turned was the place I should have turned to first. My LORD, my precious LORD was there all the time... Jesus patiently waiting with His gentle arms outstretched to me and I was not looking. There was nothing I needed to do... no performance, no posturing, no rehearsed speech. I simply needed to come to Him. He says in His Word,* "Come unto Me all ye who are heavy laden and I will give you rest."*

Telling you this sounds great, doesn’t it...sort of a "pat answer." I know that you already know that the LORD has all the answers and all the comfort you will ever need but if you are feeling low, even knowing or hearing this is not likely to be enough for you at this very moment. But...even still, I pray that you will look up and that you will extend your arm and open your hand because the LORD’s outstretched hand is present. I pray that in your low estate that you will grasp the Hand that will lift you up.

If you are straying... straying in your walk, straying in your thoughts, straying in your marriage, I pray that this day you will stop. I pray that you will stop and stand still. I pray that you will stop and stand still and look up. I pray that you will stop and stand still and look up into the face of the LORD---for the joy of your salvation and the strength of your life is in the LORD. You have no past sins He will not forgive, you have no faults He will not turn into strengths, you have no secrets He does not know of, you have no failings that He will not excuse, you have committed no sin that His blood will not cover.

Hebrews 4.14-16

_*"Seeing then that we have a great high priest, that is passed into the heavens, Jesus the Son of God, let us hold fast our profession. For we have not an high priest which cannot be touched with the feeling of our infirmities; but was in all points tempted like as we are, yet without sin. Let us therefore come boldly unto the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy, and find grace to help in time of need."*_

All your griefs, all your sorrows, all your sins are covered because of His great love wherewith He loves you.

You may be feeling like you’re drowning in a sea of confusion, of wrong choices and misguided thinking. I know those of you who are struggling in your marriage feel like nothing is ever going to change and you are never going to get out of the cycle of ups and downs, and probably feel like there is no one who cares for your soul. You may feel as though your husband doesn’t love you and that you cannot bear to look at him or to feel his touch. 

You may weary of the days and dread the nights. Your heart may be aching for someone to love you and feel that no one does and no one will. But I know One who loves you. I pray that in that cold, tumultuous sea, you will lift up your eyes---for if you would do this you would see the outstretched Hand and you will be lifted up. We read in His Word that He is our anchor.

When the waves would surely overwhelm us and the hope within us is nothing more than a faint breath, we can fully count on and fully rest our hope in Him, "_*...in which it was impossible for God to lie, we might have a strong consolation, who have fled for refuge to lay hold upon the hope set before us: Which hope we have as an anchor of the soul, both sure and stedfast..." *_ Hebrews 6.18-19

The enemy is ever at work seeking to steal, kill and destroy. He would like nothing better than to fuel your flickering flame of confusion and snuff out any glimmer of hope you have. He seems to never be seeking anything more than to cause you to doubt...doubt God, doubt His faithfulness to you, doubt His promises to you... it matters not the method, the goal is simply always the same, and that is His desire to cause you to doubt God.

Today you may be feeling like no one understands the struggles you are facing. You may feel like you cannot go on living in your home, being lonely in your marriage, or angry or disappointed with your children, discouraged in your church or in your job. You may be feeling like the weight of the pressure on your shoulders is so overwhelming that you will never get out from under it and that it will fairly crush you. You may have been so hurt that you feel as though you will never love or really live again. 

I pray that this day will be a day of turning for you and that this week will be as a memorial to your decision to lift up your eyes to the LORD and to take His Hand. This week might be for you the symbol of being lifted up with Him out of the miry pit into which you have fallen. No one may understand and no one may be going through what you are facing right now...but even still, there is One who does know and does understand. *"For consider him that endured such contradiction of sinners against himself, lest ye be wearied and faint in your minds."* Hebrews 12.3

When we consider the tremendous gift and the depth of the love of God... when we consider that it was for times such as these that He suffered and it was for sinners such as you and me that He willingly died... we must only stand in awe and give Him glory, glory, glory.

No matter how alone you feel, no matter how grieved is your heart, no matter how many fears grip your thoughts, no matter how trapped you feel, no matter how many times you have failed or fallen--------------nothing, absolutely nothing is too difficult for the LORD! *You can love with passion again. You can live with joy again. You can walk with confidence again. You can trust by faith again!*

I pray that you will once again turn to Him, rising early to drink from the rich well of God’s Word. I pray that you will grasp the Hand that will lift you up.

*"...for He hath said, I will never leave thee, nor forsake thee. So that we may boldly say, The Lord is my helper, and I will not fear what man shall do unto me..."*

God bless you and lift up your eyes....always!


----------



## pebbles (Oct 27, 2009)

That was moving! Thank-you!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 27, 2009)

pebbles said:


> That was moving! Thank-you!!


Yes, Pebbles...it moved me too!


----------



## divya (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you very much. :Rose:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 27, 2009)

divya said:


> Thank you very much. :Rose:


You are more than welcome, sis


----------



## BeautyPoint (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you, I needed that.


----------



## phynestone (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks, I really needed that encouragement.


----------



## delitefulmane (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you for that Nice& Wavy! That really gave me some of the encouragement I needed for this week!


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 28, 2009)

OMG!  that hit me so hard!!!! I was crying all the way through!!!

was speaking to me!!!!!

that was beautiful!


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you so much .   I woke up to this...

_



I pray that this day will be a day of turning for you and that this week will be as a memorial to your decision to lift up your eyes to the LORD and to take His Hand. 

Click to expand...

_
Thank you Jesus!  Thank you Lord Jesus!  Praise your Holy Name, Amen. 

Precious Wavy, I could hear you praying this for me straight from your heart.   Praise God for your gift of 'knowing'.   

I pray this in turn for you in all that you need to do.  In Jesus' Name, Amen.  :Rose:   



Nice & Wavy said:


> This is for all the sisters who are hurting and feeling terribly alone in their lives and in their journey with the LORD.
> 
> Several sisters are feeling defeated and lost and feel that there is no joy in the journey with the LORD. Maybe this is you, too, and you haven’t written or talked to anybody about this at all. I’m not going to say anything like, _"take heart, you’re not alone in this..."_ because I know that hearing: _"you are not alone..." _will make little difference in the way you feel this day or in the way you may have been feeling for weeks or months, now. Sometimes we will tell a sister "you’re not alone" in hopes of cheering her up and helping her to step into a new place. Sometimes we say "you’re not alone" because we have nothing else to offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Oct 28, 2009)

God is mighty good...I know now that when I feel lonely the devil is trying to string me outside of God's grace...no more..We as christian's go and encourge people even if its just with a smile..I know that a smile Monday night is still beaming on the inside of my mind..


----------



## MSee (Oct 28, 2009)

Today I cried out to God in prayer. I told Him I wasn't going to speak to anyone about what I was going through but I needed a word. OP you were talking about me except that I lean hard on God and this year has been even more intense for what I've had to endure. I know God spoke to your heart and not only for me but obviously for others. 

This forum has really been a place for me to run to lately. God bless you all.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you to all the ladies who responded to this thread.  I pray that the Lord gives you the desires of your heart, and I'm grateful that you took the time to read it and be blessed.

God blessings to all of you! 

N&W



MSee said:


> Today I cried out to God in prayer. I told Him I wasn't going to speak to anyone about what I was going through but I needed a word. OP you were talking about me except that I lean hard on God and this year has been even more intense for what I've had to endure. I know God spoke to your heart and not only for me but obviously for others.
> 
> This forum has really been a place for me to run to lately. God bless you all.


Hallelujah, praise the name of Jesus...the One who is able to make ALL grace abound towards us!!!  His lovingkindess and tender mercies is in abundance!


----------



## F8THINHIM (Oct 28, 2009)

Thank you so very much for this!!!  My God, I am in such a place..........  it feels almost like an isolated vacuum.  I just want you to know that this really spoke to my heart and encouraged me.  
Thank you!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 28, 2009)

F8THINHIM said:


> Thank you so very much for this!!! My God, I am in such a place.......... it feels almost like an isolated vacuum. I just want you to know that this really spoke to my heart and encouraged me.
> Thank you!!!


You are more than welcome 

God is so for you...He only wants the best for you!  You are never alone...always remember that!

I'm blessed because you were encouraged.  This is what the body of Christ is all about...encouraging and building up one another.  I'm so grateful that the Lord used me to bless so many of you.

Stay encouraged, my sister


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are more than welcome
> 
> God is so for you...He only wants the best for you! You are never alone...always remember that!
> 
> ...


This message is truly on time.   God wants to heal 'broken spirits' and broken hearts.   And this message is His open arms gathering His children to heal them and to make all things new.   

I can't help but cry happy tears to see just how much this is blessing so many people.   

Thanks so much again for your heart for God and for your heart for His children, the Body of Christ.   You truly do have a Pastor's heart.  

I love the Ministry you share.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 28, 2009)

_*Precious Wavy...*_



 

 

 

 



_*Just wanted to say*_ *. . .*



 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 

 

*A Million . . .* 



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

 



*For your loving Ministry of our Lord Jesus Christ.*

*He is Lord...*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 29, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> _*Precious Wavy...*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww....thank you, Shimmie.  I so appreciate you


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Oct 29, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> This message is truly on time.   God wants to heal 'broken spirits' and broken hearts.   And this message is His open arms gathering His children to heal them and to make all things new.
> 
> *I can't help but cry happy tears to see just how much this is blessing so many people.
> *
> ...


 Thank you, sis!


----------



## yodie (Oct 31, 2009)

This thread took me back to my recent thread.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 16, 2012)

Bumping this thread because the Lord prompted me to do so....someone needs to be ministered to today!


----------



## brg240 (Feb 16, 2012)

thank you for bumping!


----------



## DaiseeDay (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you Nice & Wavy I needed this!!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2012)

Someone needs to know this message is for them.....  

Thank you Nice & Wavy for your gift of Ministry and Love for all.


----------



## LoveAboveAll (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice & Wavy    :blowkiss:

Shimmie you just knew... Thank you for bumping!  :blowkiss:

With love,

-LoveAboveAll-



Nice & Wavy said:


> This is for all the sisters who are hurting and feeling terribly alone in their lives and in their journey with the LORD.
> 
> Several sisters are feeling defeated and lost and feel that there is no joy in the journey with the LORD. Maybe this is you, too, and you haven’t written or talked to anybody about this at all. I’m not going to say anything like, _"take heart, you’re not alone in this..."_ because I know that hearing: _"you are not alone..." _will make little difference in the way you feel this day or in the way you may have been feeling for weeks or months, now. Sometimes we will tell a sister "you’re not alone" in hopes of cheering her up and helping her to step into a new place. Sometimes we say "you’re not alone" because we have nothing else to offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsIQ (Aug 22, 2012)

Shimmie said:
			
		

> Someone needs to know this message is for them.....
> 
> Thank you Nice & Wavy for your gift of Ministry and Love for all.



Thanks Shimmie for bumping this!  I'm in prayer for a friend now who is being attacked on all sides. She says she felt like giving up.  Nice & Wavy, thank you for your prayer. It's so good to know that sisters in Christ are encouraging and lifting each other up. 

God is great and Satan is a defeated foe!  ladies!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2012)

LoveAboveAll said:


> Nice & Wavy    :blowkiss:
> 
> Shimmie you just knew... Thank you for bumping!  :blowkiss:
> 
> ...



  Love to you and the family... "Norway Princess"   

You're always in my heart and prayers


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2012)

MrsIQ said:


> Thanks Shimmie for bumping this!  I'm in prayer for a friend now who is being attacked on all sides. She says she felt like giving up.  Nice & Wavy, thank you for your prayer. It's so good to know that sisters in Christ are encouraging and lifting each other up.
> 
> God is great and Satan is a defeated foe!  ladies!



What a loving friend you are to _your _friend.   You're _the side _that's keeping her together; both you and Jesus.   Amen.   

For you and your friend.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 21, 2013)

Bumping this again...this is for someone: GOD LOVES YOU SO MUCH!!!


----------



## HappywithJC723 (Apr 15, 2013)

Bumping! This message was a blessing to me and I want it to be a blessing to someone else too. Thank you Nice & Wavy!


----------

